# little one with runs and won't eat



## Mumlé (Nov 11, 2010)

great - we are just back from 4 nights in hosp with little Lola with tummy bug. Confined to a room (lovely in some ways to get your own room, but also quite like being in prison). - in the end I said please can we go home - cos she wasn't really ill ill if you know what I mean, just lows/highs not eating properly, not sure how much insulin to give, if any - well we can do that at home. First morning here, she was on 15 all night. So I gave normal doses but no correction. The wrong decision. Straight down to 2.6, then hour and a half to get back up to 5, now lunchtime and she is back to 4.6 and won't eat anything. What am I meant to do? I have tried grapes, toast, yoghurt, fruit puree, apple, banana, plain cooked pasta, ribena. She picked at some of the above earlier on after her 2 tubes of glucogel. But won't touch it now. AAAAAAARRRRRRRGHHHHH. And now I have to collect no.2 from playgroup. Poor wee thing is just a mini pin cushion. She is only 14 months old.


----------



## Monica (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh poor thing. I was going to suggest a bit of Coke until I saw that she's only 14 months old.

Unfortunatley, I can't think of anything other than OJ. She might drink a little bit of that.


----------



## bev (Nov 11, 2010)

Try orange juice or some ice lollies - it doesnt matter how many carbs just as long as they have some in them. Will she drink full fat milk? Then just give tiny amounts of insulin to cover them - trouble is you probably cant give less than half a dose can you? If she was on a pump this would all be a lot easier to cope with. Hope Lola feels better soon.Bev


----------



## MeanMom (Nov 11, 2010)

Cant add anything to the above (as Ive not had to deal with an upset tummy since Dx) other than to send you (((hugs))) Cant imagine how to cope with one that small and with a tummy bug too? I'd just try anything that takes her fancy and try and give some insulin to cover it but not worry too much about her 'numbers'. I keep Milk Pops in the freezer as they are around 5 carbs but still feel like a real treat. 

Hope she feels better soon x


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 11, 2010)

I ponder if something cold isn't going to be her thing at the moment, how about trying a little bit of warm custard, perhaps with a little chocolate either drinking chocolate or melt a little bit from abar, this would increase the carb content a bit more.. Perhaps this with a full sugar jelly!

Would she be tempted by chocolate at all...  

Perhaps some soup both as it's liquid and easy to eat, she might even be tempted to dunk some bread into it...

I know when my oldest daughter was little she had bouts of vomiting and the runs, and I always found that she would be more likely to be tempted by somthing warm than cold..  

The danger with cold foods is that it can scarry the stomach, I think a lot of little ones sort of know this so will avoid eating anything cold or acidy!


----------



## Cate (Nov 11, 2010)

Does she have bottles of milk still?  Would she take one if you offered?

I know when I was ill as a kid mum used to give me warm milk with sugar in it to cover my injections (2 a day at that time, so not eating was not an option!).


----------



## Mumlé (Nov 12, 2010)

weirdly we just got rid of all the bottles, after nearly 3 years!!! hmm. might have to try that though. awkwardly we are on a dairy free diet too - not totally sure this is right but her older sister has eczema and we are trying to keep it at bay with various dietary restrictions, and she has it starting on the back of her neck which is exactly where Ts started - so I'm keeping them on the same diet. But maybe in this case I should give that one up. But I don't want to end up dealing with eczema too ... might just try the soya milk or soya formula that she used to have


----------

